# Ideas to prevent glue from sticking to clamp



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm gluing up some miters using a clamp like the one in the picture below. As you can see, there are a lot of surfaces for glue to stick to and to make matters worse, I'm using epoxy, so even a small area could cause enough adhesion to make the clamp become a permanent part of the project. I've thought about wax paper and saran wrap, but there's not an easy way to make then fit all the angles. I'm conducting an experiment now where I covered the surfaces with clear packing tape to see if there will be problems where there might be a small gap in the tape. If enough glue gets through to the clamp, I might have trouble. Any ideas? I'm all ears.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Heavy coat of paste wax or paraffin?


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Interesting...

Mightn't that interfere with finishing later on?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Quickstep said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Mightn't that interfere with finishing later on?


My thinking too. 
I usually don't worry about it, just scrape it off when done. A person might stick a sheet of wax paper under the parts glued.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Quickstep said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Mightn't that interfere with finishing later on?


A swipe with alcohol and/or fine sandpaper should remove any residue. I use paste wax on saw tables, router table, pen bushings, etc, and have no problems.


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

Bakers paper works for PVA glue, Poly glues and paint and it's thinner than wax paper making it easier to wrap around odd sizes and shapes. Never tried it with epoxy but you could try a little experiment to see if it sticks. Bakers paper is similar to wax paper but uses silicone instead of wax. The silicone is cured so there is no transfer to cause problems with finishing.

You should be able to find it in better grocery store or where baker supplies are sold. It's cheap if you buy it in large, full sheet pan quantities. The last time I bought it it was about $20 for 500 sheets. Once you figure out how great it is in the kitchen you will have no problem using the other 499 sheets.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wax the clamps. The amount on the clamps shouldn't interfere with a finish later on, at least it never has for me, and I use paste wax on every one of my tool beds


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wax paper between the wood & clamp.


----------



## John Langley (Feb 4, 2015)

I may have been given bad information however I don't believe Johnson's paste wax has any silicone in it I have not had any issues with it when I'm done finishing if you put picture frames together with the clamp if you're Prefinished you're wood it would be better there is a commercial glue release I don't know the name ,never used it but they say if you wipe it on your clamps before hand The glue won't stitk. you might be able to Google it


----------



## TerryQ (Apr 8, 2014)

I was just out shoveling a bunch of heavy wet snow, the kind that sticks to the shovel, and I was wondering if something like no stick Pam would work to keep the snow from sticking. Now I see this post and am wondering the same thing with glue. I might have to give it a try.


----------



## fareastern (Sep 19, 2014)

I find brown parcel tape useful for preventing all kinds of unwanted sticking situations.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

The rest of the story......

I covered the clamping surfaces of the clamps with clear packing tape. It took a little bit of effort to cover all the surfaces without having the tape interfere with clamping, but it worked like a champ. The epoxy didn't stick at all.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I use package sealing tape a lot. When I paint doors I usually lay angle iron across the saw horses to lay the doors on. To prevent blocking when I turn the doors over to paint the other side I usually cover the metal with tape.


----------

